# Red Onions in Abundance - Need Ideas



## whole milk (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

I have way, way to many red onions in my pantry.  What can I do with them?  

Also, how long do fresh potatoes last in the fridge?


----------



## suziquzie (May 20, 2008)

Here's my favorite when I need to use up onion. 
I haven't found the Lemon EVOO yet, but I just splash some lemon juice on the onions during browning. 
Recipes : Spaghetti with Sauteed Onions, Feta and Herbs : Food Network
I dont keep potatoes in the fridge, just in a dark, cool cabinet. usually a couple weeks.


----------



## Loprraine (May 20, 2008)

I'd caramelize those onions and freeze them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 20, 2008)

Make a big pot of (French)  Onion soup....


----------



## GB (May 20, 2008)

Whole Milk said:
			
		

> Also, how long do fresh potatoes last in the fridge?


Make sure that if you are storing your potatoes in the fridge that you let them come back to room temp before cooking them. When potatoes are stored in the fridge some of the starch converts to sugar. It will go back to starch, but only if you bring them to room temp before cooking.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2008)

I, too, was going to say French Onion Soup.  Caramelizing was another thought and they can be used many different ways.


----------



## Loprraine (May 20, 2008)

Red onion jam / marmalade / confit?


----------



## JillBurgh (May 20, 2008)

You can make a delicious lettuce-less salad with those sweet red onions. Just chop 'em up with some tomatoes and cukes. Then toss everything in your favorite viniagrette or green goddess dressing.

.. But my first reaction was Loprainne's jam idea, too.


----------



## Kitchen Mama (May 20, 2008)

If you have a dehydrator chop them up and dehydrate them. I do this with onions, peppers, celery and have even done it with tomatoes. Almost anything can be done. I then pick a mixture of the dried veggies and process in a blender to make my seasoning mixes.


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2008)

i vote for french onion soup. maybe i will do that tomorrow, i have enough for couple servings of soup.

babe


----------



## kitana89 (May 20, 2008)

I'd make some onion sauce with them. Blend onions in a blender with some mayo.


----------



## whole milk (May 20, 2008)

Onion soup with red onions?  That's a new one for me. I might give it a try.


----------



## kitch22 (Jun 9, 2008)

Why not cut them up and freeze them on sheet pans then bag them up.  You can then measure out the amount you need for a recipe and toss the rest back in the freezer.  Of course they're only good for cooking after they've been frozen.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 9, 2008)

Cucumbers and onions!!

Just slice up, mix with apple cider vinegar, sugar, water... 

Onion soup. 

Braunswieger and onion on a cracker..

Make stew.. 

Make up meat sauces and freeze.. 

Cut in half, plant and let grow....


----------



## QSis (Jun 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that you shouldn't store potatoes in the refrigerator because the cold turns the starch into sugar and makes the potatoes sweet.  I don't know - I never keep potatoes in the fridge.

As for the onions, how about an onion pie?  The recipe below used Vidalia's to take 5th place in a competition, but I think using red onions would be lovely.  Adapt the cheeses and sauces to your taste.

Lee


Vidalia Onion Pie (by Captain Sauce, the World Famous BBQ Forum)

2 lbs thinly sliced Vidalia Onions
1- cup sour cream
3- eggs
1- cup Pepper Jack cheeze
1- cup sharp cheddar
6- tsp butter
4- pieces of smoked bacon fried and crumbled
2- splashes of Marie Sharps Blazen hot sauce (I use tabasco)
1/2 tsp salt
1- tsp white pepper

Saute onions in butter until clear. Let stand and cool some.
Grate cheese. Beat the eggs add the pepper jack, salt, pepper, sour cream and bacon to the eggs and mix well.
Pour into a 9 inch (unbaked)pie shell, add the cheddar cheese on top and bake at 375 for 40 minutes and let cool and serve.


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 9, 2008)

I slice and dice and put them in my dehydrator, then bag them into ziplock bags where they will last forever and available for any onion use.


----------



## Thinehost (Jun 10, 2008)

How's about 


Cheese and onion quiche - or a quiche lorraine.
I'd probably use some in a stir-fry or curry.
Braised onions - nice with Sunday roast.
Cream of onion soup
Part of a vegetable kebab
Chutney
Onion bread or onion rolls
fried as a side dish with a burger of some description
Best
Margaret


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 12, 2008)

*I vote for the huge pot of French Onion Soup.  I do that too using 6 to 8 large onions and then freeze the soup in single or double serving portions.   You can never make too much French Onion Soup.  When I want FOS I want it NOW!!   I just add a large crouton, cover the bowl with Gruyere, Swiss or Havarti cheese  and there's lunch.  *
** 
*I would save a few for carmelinzing and using as a flavor base when sauteeing meats and poultry or for whatever you normally use onions for.   *


----------



## Mel! (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is what I do when I have lots of onions.

Onion pickles.
Onion chutney.
French onion soup will use up lots of them too. Make some for now and the rest will stay good in the fridge for at least a week. 

I wouldnt put uncooked potatoes in the fridge if that is what you are doing. Put them in a dark place such as a cupboard and wrapped up in some dark fabric to block out the light. They will be good for 2 weeks or sometimes longer like this.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 19, 2008)

Red Onion marmalade. Goes with everything.


----------



## Twinkette (Jun 24, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I'd caramelize those onions and freeze them.





Uncle Bob said:


> Make a big pot of (French)  Onion soup....



Umm-HMM! I always have caramelized onions in my fridge. Sometimes I just warm them up & nosh, but they are great on almost any kind of sandwich.

French Onion soup is my favorite in the world, but I've never mastered it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 24, 2008)

My grandmother grows her own onions and she stores them in the basement for the fall and winter.  I don't think you have to cook them now if you have a cool, dark place with low humidity to store them.


----------

